# Full Screen Problems



## DCasely (May 4, 2006)

When i try to play the videos on my computer full screen or even enlarge the viewing size the video does not play smoothly, the audio is still smooth but the viewing seems to pause and run in slow motion.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

What resolution is your screen at and what player are you using

What amount of memory do you have in that PC also?


----------



## DCasely (May 4, 2006)

Screen is 1280 by 1024

-memory 512mb

and it happens in every player i used quicktime; windows media playe; nero showtime

also when i hover the mouse over the file to see the *type* of video it always says video clip. My computer use to tell me what *type* of file it was like avi,mpeg....now it just says *video clip*

Thank You


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Try lowering your screen resolution to 1024 X 768 and try.


----------



## DCasely (May 4, 2006)

It got better but there is still some slight stuttering. 

Not too long ago i re-installed windows on my computer and this has happened ever since i re-installed it. Could I be missing something? And why do you think the File Type always says Video Clip instead of avi, mpeg, etc...


----------



## DCasely (May 4, 2006)

Apart from the slight stuttering after watching a movie on quicktime for a while the audio seemed to get ahead of the video(visual.)


----------

